# Banzi.



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Banzi.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Andy


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

posting about posting is a bit lame.

Are you drunk?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

It would have been easier to contact him via PM


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

banzi said:


> posting about posting is a bit lame.
> 
> Are you drunk?


 Are you dillusional?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Are you dillusional?


 yes.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Awesome thread is awesome.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Thread awesome thread PMSL.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Holy nonesensical chit Batman! :confused1:


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Am I missing something


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

anaboliclove said:


> Am I missing something


 Yes you have missed the bus going into the land of the "banzi" and beyond. HOLD ON TIGHT GUYS!!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Yes you have missed the bus going into the land of the "banzi" and beyond. HOLD ON TIGHT GUYS!!!


 are you feeling a little deflated?

Go over to TMuscle, Im banned from there, you may enjoy it better.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The thread has elevated to the highest level of satirical trolling which is way beyond the comprehension of us lesser mortals :huh:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

banzi said:


> are you feeling a little deflated?
> 
> Go over to TMuscle, Im banned from there, you may enjoy it better.


 Not at all. Why are you? I wonder why you have been banned?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> are you feeling a little deflated?
> 
> Go over to TMuscle, Im banned from there, you may enjoy it better.


 Alas, I am also banned from there :lol:


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

This thread is not about banzi, its about someone called Banzi, whoever that is.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

What?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Not at all. Why are you? I wonder why you have been banned?


 I had an asswipe of a mod over there who got all ate up and jealous of the attention my posts got, I got voted member of the month and then refused the fart powder prize, they never fully recovered, especially the mod.

He then just decided to pick on every post I made and used his influence as a moderator to persuade the other site admin to ban me.

I know they miss me a lot, even @ConP has come over to try and lure me back.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

12 gauge said:


> This thread is not about banzi, its about someone called Banzi, whoever that is.


 PMSL.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

banzi said:


> I had an asswipe of a mod over there who got all ate up and jealous of the attention my posts got, I got voted member of the month and then refused the fart powder prize, they never fully recovered, especially the mod.
> 
> He then just decided to pick on every post I made and used his influence as a moderator to persuade the other site admin to ban me.
> 
> I know they miss me a lot, even @ConP has come over to try and lure me back.


 How the "mighty" have fallen. BANZI to banzi lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> How the "mighty" have fallen. BANZI to banzi lol.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't get it...


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Thread delivers the nonsensical alcohol fuelled trolling UK-M has been missing.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

banzi said:


>


 Good night sweet BANZI good night XXX


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Good night sweet BANZI good night XXX


----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

what is going on?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

2o16 said:


> what is going on?


 @andyhuggins is upset that the forum isnt to his liking.


----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> @andyhuggins is upset that the forum isnt to his liking.


 This is your fault how?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

banzi said:


> @andyhuggins is upset that the forum isnt to his liking.


 Not at all.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

2o16 said:


> This is your fault how?


 better quoting him, although he seems blinded by rage at the moment.


----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> Not at all.


 Whats he done?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> better quoting him, although he seems blinded by rage at the moment.


 Rage or the leftover Baileys from Xmas. We can't be certain.


----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


>


 I was always brought up to respect my elders.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

banzi said:


> better quoting him, although he seems blinded by rage at the moment.


 Am I really or is it just you being "touchy"?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Rage or the leftover Baileys from Xmas. We can't be certain.


 hes done it before, he normally PMs me when he sobers up and apologises.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Am I really or is it just you being "touchy"?


 touchy?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

banzi said:


> hes done it before, he normally PMs me when he sobers up and apologises.





RexEverthing said:


> Rage or the leftover Baileys from Xmas. We can't be certain.


 Really?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


>


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Really?


 We're here for you Andy. Let it out big guy.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Really?


 you PMd me in the past after you last silly session, Im sure you will do it again tomorrow.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

andy is back on ukm and back on the hard stuff

cheers andy


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

No I will do it know. Thanks for the last few hours of "pich" take it helped me past the time. As for the other "hanger ons" get a life and stop trying to hang onto the coattails of others and trying to look "good" on this forum. LOL


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> No I will do it know. Thanks for the last few hours of "pich" take it helped me past the time. As for the other "hanger ons" get a life and stop trying to hang onto the coattails of others and trying to look "good" on this forum. LOL


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> No I will do it know. Thanks for the last few hours of "pich" take it helped me past the time. As for the other "hanger ons" get a life and stop trying to hang onto the coattails of others and trying to* look "good"* on this forum. LOL


 Is that not the reason for a bodybuilding forum in the first place?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> Is that not the reason for a bodybuilding forum in the first place?


 You really have no idea do you?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

banzi said:


>


 Not at all.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> You really have no idea do you?


 I don't think anyone has an idea pal


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> You really have no idea do you?


 What?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Is @andyhuggins slightly piched?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


>


 I think we are back on topic here.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Not at all.


 I thought it was you that was trolling?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> You really have no idea do you?


 you are either drunk or have zero perception of how others are behaving around you.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I think the lack of perception is related to the fact he has drunk too much.......


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Huggins the Peperami has had a few jars tonight then


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

lmao a p*ssed up Andy. these used to be a common occurence back when I was a regular. the nostalgia.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

This is the GAYEST of GAY **** arse tickling faggoty balls bollox I have ever witnessed.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

On a sherry bender are we !


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I think I know what's going on here.........no...wait...its gone


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

f**k this, I'm going for some corn flakes x


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey @banzainice to see you back on T muscle mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @banzainice to see you back on T muscle mate.


 lol, likely wont be for long, a mod is already trying to instigate a situation with bully tactics.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

banzi said:


> lol, likely wont be for long, a mod is already trying to instigate a situation with bully tactics.


 Well there is always two sides to the coin. IE your version and the mods version.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> banzi said:
> 
> 
> > lol, likely wont be for long, a mod is already trying to instigate a situation with bully tactics.


 Well there is always two sides to the coin. IE your version and the mods version.

Apparently there's always 3 versions. Banzis....the mods. ....and the truth....eh@banzi lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Well there is always two sides to the coin. IE your version and the mods version.
> 
> Apparently there's always 3 versions. Banzis....the mods. ....and the truth....eh@banzi lol


 have you been going back through my posts?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Well there is always two sides to the coin. IE your version and the mods version.
> ...


 have you been going back through my posts? 

Lol no,you trolling me has been tormenting me.....been sat here for weeks waiting for the chance to use your words against you. I'll be able to sleep tonight now


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> lol, likely wont be for long, a mod is already trying to instigate a situation with bully tactics.


 Wait, what? Are you saying that you have people that don't like you?! Surely you say this in jest sir? How could anyone dislike you....I mean after all...your arms must tape 18 inches or there about that automatically makes everyone love you. No?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ConP said:


> Wait, what? Are you saying that you have people that don't like you?! Surely you say this in jest sir? How could anyone dislike you....I mean after all...your arms must tape 18 inches or there about that automatically makes everyone love you. No?


 People never recovered after I turned down the fart powder for member of the month.

Egos abound....

Did the guy from Australia ever get it after I told them he could have my prize?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> lol, likely wont be for long, a mod is already trying to instigate a situation with bully tactics.


 It's horrible being bullied I feel ur pain.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> It's horrible being bullied I feel ur pain.


 Im not being bullied, i said hes using bully tactics, they dont make me feel bullied at all.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> People never recovered after I turned down the fart powder for member of the month.
> 
> Egos abound....
> 
> Did the guy from Australia ever get it after I told them he could have my prize?


 Lol, serious question though. Why would you still want to post on TM if not to troll?

No concerns about me banning you either way. I may not particularly like you but among the trolling you have actually made some very good posts/points that gives forum members food for thought.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

The "200 calories above baseline" topic was actually interesting because it really splits up to camps of thought when it comes to growing. I actually quite enjoyed that one!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ConP said:


> Lol, serious question though. Why would you still want to post on TM if not to troll?
> 
> No concerns about me banning you either way. I may not particularly like you but among the trolling you have actually made some very good posts/points that gives forum members food for thought.


 I troll on here, trolling isnt always a bad thing you know, its amusing for readers and even those being trolled.

They all know I troll here, I have openly admitted it yet they still respond.

I was the same on Tmuscle, thats why I stuck to the general sections, I will now stay in the chit chat section over there.

You should just lighten up.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ConP said:


> The "200 calories above baseline" topic was actually interesting because it really splits up to camps of thought when it comes to growing. I actually quite enjoyed that one!


 and it was taken totally out of context by some, people even hurled insults at me FFS.

jeez, its not that serious.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

banzi said:


> I troll on here, trolling isnt always a bad thing you know, its amusing for readers and even those being trolled.
> 
> *They all know I troll here, I have openly admitted it yet they still respond.*
> 
> ...


 troll me please banzi i want to see how i cope lol


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> and it was taken totally out of context by some, people even hurled insults at me FFS.
> 
> jeez, its not that serious.


 People insult you because they see you a troll more so than an actual person (seriously).

If you used your physique as your avatar and didn't troll every second post then no one would be so offensive. Well if they were they probably would end up getting banned them self.

Trust me when i say I am very "light" compared to several years go past LOL.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

vetran said:


> troll me please banzi i want to see how i cope lol


 you might come around and take photos of me with your zoom lens.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Im not being bullied, i said hes using bully tactics, they dont make me feel bullied at all.


 Yes I wasn't being sarcastic ... Lucky u then


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

banzi said:


> *you might come around and take photos of me with your zoom lens.*


 no i can do that from here


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

You seem to be struggling on T-muscle mate?


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh and just to feed the troll. In regards to your comment the other day about why should people pay for such trivial info such as online PT. Here's a client email I received today. He's a pretty good bodybuilder but he has always struggled controlling his eating habits and his training was super low volume (seems to be the rage these days).

"Hi matey just checking in with you! That's 16 days in now deep. Gotta say huge changes as you may see by pics, feel a lot tighter, condition improved 100% obviously not shredded but a lot leaner! Dunno weather this is a huge drop in water or good chunk of fat off but my weight is exactly the same. Well 1lb lighter in morning! Training is killer but the new plan is working amazingly. Hardest effort I've ever put in but reaping the rewards, diet is going great I'm not really craving tbh! I'm staying 100% on track. I look 10 times better which in 2 weeks is pretty crazy IMO so whatever we are doing its doing more then I'd usually achieve in 2 months even on peds _unsure emoticon_. Can't believe how fast I've changed , I am shocked...."

So....you may if you wish be offensive and say negative things about online training, me or even the client (that would be a bit uncalled for but you could if you so wished). But the matter of fact stands that for whatever reason be it better programming, diet plan or simply needing to be accountable to me. This guy has made progress he is truly happy with. Seeing that he makes money from his body (nothing gay before you say that) the investment in me was obviously worth it.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Banzi's strong point is he can turn nearly any comment/post negative with his own unique spin. So I am actually curious to see how he puts a downer on that because I am sure he can and will lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ConP said:


> Oh and just to feed the troll. In regards to your comment the other day about why should people pay for such trivial info such as online PT. Here's a client email I received today. He's a pretty good bodybuilder but he has always struggled controlling his eating habits and his training was super low volume (seems to be the rage these days).
> 
> "Hi matey just checking in with you! That's 16 days in now deep. Gotta say huge changes as you may see by pics, feel a lot tighter, condition improved 100% obviously not shredded but a lot leaner! Dunno weather this is a huge drop in water or good chunk of fat off but my weight is exactly the same. Well 1lb lighter in morning! Training is killer but the new plan is working amazingly. Hardest effort I've ever put in but reaping the rewards, diet is going great I'm not really craving tbh! I'm staying 100% on track. I look 10 times better which in 2 weeks is pretty crazy IMO so whatever we are doing its doing more then I'd usually achieve in 2 months even on peds _unsure emoticon_. Can't believe how fast I've changed , I am shocked...."
> 
> So....you may if you wish be offensive and say negative things about online training, me or even the client (that would be a bit uncalled for but you could if you so wished). But the matter of fact stands that for whatever reason be it better programming, diet plan or simply needing to be accountable to me. This guy has made progress he is truly happy with. Seeing that he makes money from his body (nothing gay before you say that) the investment in me was obviously worth it.


 I get PMs here thanking me for advice.

I fail to see the difference?

apart from the fee.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ConP said:


> Banzi's strong point is he can turn nearly any comment/post negative with his own unique spin. So I am actually curious to see how he puts a downer on that because I am sure he can and will lol


 Bearing in mind how aware you are to my trolling you are not really doing a good job of avoiding it.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

are you to occupied to troll then @banzi?


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> I get PMs here thanking me for advice.
> 
> I fail to see the difference?
> 
> apart from the fee.


 So, many years ago long before I charged for advice (talking 6-10 years back) nearly no one charged for advice. I think DANTE and SKIP were some of the only people that did online coaching. We used to openly discuss every thing online and through PM. Then about hmm...5-6 years ago online PT became a big thing. People were asking me to coach them and they wanted to pay. At first I was very reluctant and charged very little but then as time went by it seemed like everyone was doing it. These days anyone that is good with social media can make them self look like a good coach. Which results in a lot of people being unhappy with shoddy services and in some cases even being ripped off completely. I agree that this is BS and I actually think the online coaching world should be regulated some how just like in person PT is.

What is the big difference between charging and not charging?

For a client it is often accountability and actually following the plan!

If I make you a plan and you pay nothing for it unless you're truly motivated you will sooner or later slip off.

If however they have paid a reasonable sum (that will vary from person to person what they consider reasonable) then even if they struggle a bit they will have the extra incentive of thinking "FFS i paid for this so now I need to follow it!" so they keep going and reach their goals.

With probably 50k posts on forums across the net do you not think I CONSTANTLY reply to PM's very helpfully? Hell when a person asks me to make them a diet for money i always say. "I can do that if you want. However, if you just want me to look over a plan you have come up with and put thought into I will of course do that for free and help you out. I am only going to charge you if it's actually going to take a large chunk of my time".

BUT we have had this convo before so anticipating your next move...You're going to say "well it doesn't take more than a few minutes to make up a plan" to which I say "it actually takes several hours because they need to fill out questions I send them and I put a lot of thought into it" to which you say "that's BS you make a plan up in 5 minutes" and so.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> Bearing in mind how aware you are to my trolling you are not really doing a good job of avoiding it.


 Sunday evening, daughters watching Disney movies and wife is having a bath. Not exactly got much going on lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ConP said:


> So, many years ago long before I charged for advice (talking 6-10 years back) nearly no one charged for advice. I think DANTE and SKIP were some of the only people that did online coaching. We used to openly discuss every thing online and through PM. Then about hmm...5-6 years ago online PT became a big thing. People were asking me to coach them and they wanted to pay. At first I was very reluctant and charged very little but then as time went by it seemed like everyone was doing it. These days anyone that is good with social media can make them self look like a good coach. Which results in a lot of people being unhappy with shoddy services and in some cases even being ripped off completely. I agree that this is BS and I actually think the online coaching world should be regulated some how just like in person PT is.
> 
> What is the big difference between charging and not charging?
> 
> ...


 tldnr.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

This isn't gay. It's queer


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> tldnr.


 LMAO I actually laughed for real at that.

Well played buddy. Now get back on TM and see how many posts you can make before Hilly bans your ass!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ConP said:


> LMAO I actually laughed for real at that.
> 
> Well played buddy. Now get back on TM and see how many posts you can make before Hilly bans your ass!


 I did read it mate


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Get back into your box @banzaiand admit defeat.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Get back into your box @banzaiand admit defeat.


 it must be hard for you remembering which site you are on, your posts are not making any sense now.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

banzi said:


> it must be hard for you remembering which site you are on, your posts are not making any sense now.


 not at all, ukm and t-muscle and you are being berated on both sites. Quite clear really.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> not at all, ukm and t-muscle and you are being berated on both sites. Quite clear really.


 and Im bothered by that because?

Do you think Im a stranger to multiple people jumping on my posts?

I post like I do to encourage it.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I do get why some people hire online coaches even if I don't quite see the value in them over meeting someone in person on occasion.
> 
> However that point about adhering to a protocol by paying something over getting the same information for free will only hold true for a while and they'll just stop paying for the service and revert to their own thing. I really believe you have to have that mentality to follow through on these things for consistency. Being an online client it's very easy if you slip or get pi$$ed off with it just to just avoid the coach. This is much less likely to happen if they are a coach you deal with in person.


 I do about 50/50 I run www.deconnutritionandtraining.com with one other guy. That is mainly in person coaching (plans for them to follow but they also come in for check ups and so). But I also do the online and have for a long time. Usually you can tell if the client is going to succeed or not. I have several times simply refunded a client after a week or two if i thought it wasn't going to work out for them. Thankfully I am blessed in life and can afford to do things like that....unlike a few other coaches you see that take money and then actually ignore the client and so on....now that is messed up!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> and Im bothered by that because?
> 
> Do you think Im a stranger to multiple people jumping on my posts?
> 
> I post like I do to encourage it.


 Fvck you Ban, you've ruined my life with your trolling!

That is all


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I have just realised it your time of the month and you are "hormonal" mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> I have just realised it your time of the month and you are "hormonal" mate.


 you wrote that over on tmuscle, it didnt make sense there either.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

banzi said:


> Tyou wrote that over on tmuscle, it didnt make sense there either.


 Thanks for taking the time to read my post


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks for taking the time to read my post


 I read them all, I have read some of your old ones, loads of interesting stuff to use in the future.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Seriously, they way you go on isn't even relatively normal for a drunk person... Are you mixing meds or reccy drugs with it?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Seriously, they way you go on isn't even relatively normal for a drunk person... Are you mixing meds or reccy drugs with it?


 It's the not they by the way. I mix everything I can.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Can't really say fairer than that then! Unfortunately the industry is full to the brim of less scrupulous people...


 maybe he needs to help @training


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

banzi said:


> I read them all, I have read some of your old ones, loads of interesting stuff to use in the future.


 carry on and use them.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

banzi said:


>


 Hey take the pich out of me but not people that have suffered a stroke you ****.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Can't really say fairer than that then! Unfortunately the industry is full to the brim of less scrupulous people...


 So one time a guy came on TM and made out like I never had made his plan but taken his money about a year back.

I save every email from every client so I showed where I made him a plan which he followed for 5 weeks. Then he "froze" his coaching as he had to go abroad. A couple months later I made him a new plan and we worked together for about 3 weeks before he dropped off without a word. Then about 6 months after he came back for coaching which I restarted and he did another few weeks before dropping away. Needless to say he got more than what a normal 12 week plan would deliver and there was nothing he could say. I take it very seriously as being in the fitness industry is my full time job. I can't have my reputation hurt by not being above and beyond helpful even when people take the piss!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ConP said:


> So one time a guy came on TM and made out like I never had made his plan but taken his money about a year back.
> 
> I save every email from every client so I showed where I made him a plan which he followed for 5 weeks. Then he "froze" his coaching as he had to go abroad. A couple months later I made him a new plan and we worked together for about 3 weeks before he dropped off without a word. Then about 6 months after he came back for coaching which I restarted and he did another few weeks before dropping away. Needless to say he got more than what a normal 12 week plan would deliver and there was nothing he could say. I take it very seriously as being in the fitness industry is my full time job. I can't have my reputation hurt by not being above and beyond helpful even when people take the piss!


 sounds like @training 

I had him on PM throwing obstacles at everything I told him, "cant do this because, cant do that because......."

Got sick of him and ****ed him off.

Someone was throwing around gossip I was charging for advice on here.

Not true at all.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

ConP said:


> I do about 50/50 I run www.deconnutritionandtraining.com with one other guy. That is mainly in person coaching (plans for them to follow but they also come in for check ups and so). But I also do the online and have for a long time. Usually you can tell if the client is going to succeed or not. I have several times simply refunded a client after a week or two if i thought it wasn't going to work out for them. Thankfully I am blessed in life and can afford to do things like that....unlike a few other coaches you see that take money and then actually ignore the client and so on....now that is messed up!


 jesus christ

every post for the past few pages has you been slyly giving a sales pitch

stop begging for clients


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

0161M said:


> jesus christ
> 
> every post for the past few pages has you been slyly giving a sales pitch
> 
> stop begging for clients


 I didn't want to be the one to mention it.

Im in his bad books over on tmuscle.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> ConP said:
> 
> 
> > So one time a guy came on TM and made out like I never had made his plan but taken his money about a year back.
> ...


 sounds like @training 

I had him on PM throwing obstacles at everything I told him, "cant do this because, cant do that because......."

Got sick of him and ****ed him off.

Someone was throwing around gossip I was charging for advice on here.

Not true at all.

You charged me £20 and told me to eat chicken and broccoli 5 times a day


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You charged me £20 and told me to eat chicken and broccoli 5 times a day


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

0161M said:


> jesus christ
> 
> every post for the past few pages has you been slyly giving a sales pitch
> 
> stop begging for clients


 Lol, this conversation is just a continued conversation that Banzi and I had probably a year ago.

But fair dues I wont say any more.

Hell if I modded on this site I would delete most of my posts in this thread as it has just gone into jibber-jabber at this point!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That is no excuse. just like @banzi ridiculing stroke victims is no excuse either.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

ConP said:


> Lol, this conversation is just a continued conversation that Banzi and I had probably a year ago.
> 
> But fair dues I wont say any more.
> 
> Hell if I modded on this site I would delete most of my posts in this thread as it has just gone into jibber-jabber at this point!


 so you decide to continue a year old convo for no reason, you then proceed by dropping in a random client testimonial saying how amazing you are

then continue to make posts about how good you are, how long you have been doing this, how you refund clients you think wont succeed, how other coaches are nasty and ignore clients, and how you always go way above and beyond the call of duty

if you were so great you wouldnt need to pimp yourself out like that


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

0161M said:


> so you decide to continue a year old convo for no reason, you then proceed by dropping in a random client testimonial saying how amazing you are
> 
> then continue to make posts about how good you are, how long you have been doing this, how you refund clients you think wont succeed, how other coaches are nasty and ignore clients, and how you always go way above and beyond the call of duty
> 
> if you were so great you wouldnt need to pimp yourself out like that


 Have you seen @ConP


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> Have you seen @ConP


 yes, i also seen his sly sales pitch, begging it, for the last few pages


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

0161M said:


> yes, i also seen his sly sales pitch, begging it, for the last few pages


 OMG if you had really seen what he can achieve you would not be making these statements, believe me.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> In that case your post should say.
> 
> That's no excuse, just like Banzi ridiculing stroke victims isn't


 No it shouldn't.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

This is proper weird behaviour in here


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> OMG if you had really seen what he can achieve you would not be making these statements, believe me.


 this is playing right into his hands now so im not posting about it any more after this

he doesnt do anything either, every single thing you need to do anything in bodybuilding is freely available on the net, which he then reguratates to you and demands money

The fact he charges you for freely available information is terrible, the fact people pay for it is insane

fact is

he was using this thread as another opportunity to snake for clients

just making sure everyone was aware of that


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

0161M said:


> this is playing right into his hands now so im not posting about it any more after this
> 
> he doesnt do anything either, every single thing you need to do anything in bodybuilding is freely available on the net, the fact he charges you for freely available information is terrible, the fact people pay for it is insane
> 
> ...


 Says the person with no avi LOL.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> That is should be abbreviated to that's. You started a sentence with just that didn't have a Capitol and would have been better suited to be a continuation of the sentence rather than breaking it into 2.
> 
> If you are going to criticise someone's grammar, you best have your own on point


 It is capital not capitol by the way


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> Says the person with no avi LOL.


 ill just go download a random quote then like you and upload that eh

really give myself some credability


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

hey do whatever you want makes no odds to me tbh you cowboy.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> hey do whatever you want makes no odds to me tbh you cowboy.


 no no

i will wait on your orders, chief


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

I've never understood why people get pissed and then decide to go online and type away

I'm not seeing any benefit from it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah people always blame predictive text. I believe that you were being the grammar Nazi?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

0161M said:


> no no
> 
> i will wait on your orders, chief


 OMG another follower, not a leader, how boring!!!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just cupcaked my bird


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> OMG another follower, not a leader, how boring!!!


 i have lead you to the feeling of boredom

therefore i am the leader and you have followed the path i set to take you there

what now, sweetheart


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ConP said:


> 0161M said:
> 
> 
> > jesus christ
> ...


 Lol, this conversation is just a continued conversation that Banzi and I had probably a year ago.

But fair dues I wont say any more.

Hell if I modded on this site I would delete most of my posts in this thread as it has just gone into jibber-jabber at this point!

Can't do that here


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> What flavour?


 Smelt like broccoli, weird Iv not eat any lately!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Mark2021 said:


> Smelt like broccoli, weird Iv not eat any lately!


 What does cupcaked mean?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

This thread has become and includes everything that is wrong with the internet.

Might as well throw in a meme.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow...this thread! And a mod called me weird once ..what's after weird? I might fall.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Thats an interesting point.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

#FatShaming

All fat fookers should be told they are fat.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

His face says it all


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

ConP said:


> People were asking me to coach them and they wanted to pay.


 I don't want to pay. Will you still coach me?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

superpube said:


> What does cupcaked mean?


 When someone cups their hand over their ass when they fart and throw the now handheld fart in your face


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> I actually was thinking it might be something along the lines of cream pies!!!


 She got that aswell don't worry :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

How Andy felt at the beginning of last night










An hour later










What he was hoping for










End of the night










This morning


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> *This thread has become and includes everything that is wrong with the internet.*
> 
> Might as well throw in a meme.


 Im surprised myself bearing in mind the subject.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

MFM said:


> I don't want to pay. Will you still coach me?


 Sure PM me over your questions along with what you're doing currently achieve your goals.

As long as it's laid out neatly so I can read through it quickly I can do that.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> When someone cups their hand over their ass when they fart and throw the now handheld fart in your face


 Works well with a burp if you've eaten something smelly as well.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

@banzi you makes this forum fun

Thanks man


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

ConP said:


> Sure PM me over your questions along with what you're doing currently achieve your goals.
> 
> As long as it's laid out neatly so I can read through it quickly I can do that.


 You inbox seems to be full!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MFM said:


> You inbox seems to be full!


 his work is done here

He will be gone again until the clients run out.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Looking at the posters profiles on T-muscle his methods do not work. 

T-Muscle imo IS by far an inferior forum.

Its the people that make forums great.... The influx of T muscle members posting on here are dragging this forum down.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

banzi said:


> his work is done here
> 
> He will be gone again until the clients run out.


 That's what I thought. I was the only one being offered free coaching but in true UK-M style, everyone's jumped the queue!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Looking at the posters profiles on T-muscle his methods do not work.
> 
> T-Muscle imo IS by far an inferior forum.
> 
> Its the people that make forums great.... The influx of T muscle members posting on here are dragging this forum down.


 I visited as a guest over there. Every second guy over there is a "i know it all guy"


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> I visited as a guest over there. Every second guy over there is a i know it all guy.


 They Know fk all mate....I am not a fan. I didn't last a conker season on there. They do not like natty's who are in better shape than 95% of them 

I got banned for my retort " Not looking like that fatty" to one of the established members. I asked for my account to be deleted before hand anyways. But they banned me. :lol: :thumb happy days.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve said:


> Jatin Bhatia said:
> 
> 
> > I visited as a guest over there. Every second guy over there is a i know it all guy.


 They Know fk all mate....I am not a fan. I didn't last a conker season on there. They do not like natty's who are in better shape than 95% of them 

I got banned for my retort " Not looking like that fatty" to one of the established members. I asked for my account to be deleted before hand anyways. But they banned me. :lol: :thumb happy days.



Sounds like when ukm was worst forum because you didn't get made mod


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> They Know fk all mate....I am not a fan. I didn't last a conker season on there. They do not like natty's who are in better shape than 95% of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What on earth is this chit your chanting fella?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > They Know fk all mate....I am not a fan. I didn't last a conker season on there. They do not like natty's who are in better shape than 95% of them
> ...


 What on earth is this chit your chanting fella?

I'm sure people remember you mini breakdown lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> What on earth is this chit your chanting fella?
> 
> I'm sure people remember you mini breakdown lol


 Can you be more specific I have had lots


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Looking at the posters profiles on T-muscle his methods do not work.
> 
> T-Muscle imo IS by far an inferior forum.
> 
> Its the people that make forums great.... The influx of T muscle members posting on here are dragging this forum down.


 I am a member of both boards and both boards have different qualities.

UKM is for a younger audience who like having a laugh, with a larger influx of inexperienced members.

TM is for more seasoned members and competitors.

I can assure you Con is very successful at what he does, on a personal level and also on a business level. He can provide more input. @ConP


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> I am a member of both boards and both boards have different qualities.
> 
> UKM is for a younger audience who like having a laugh, with a larger influx of inexperienced members.
> 
> ...


 I can only speak as I find.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I can only speak as I find.


 Of course, we all have personal preferences mate, otherwise world would be a dull place.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > What on earth is this chit your chanting fella?
> ...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Of course, we all have personal preferences mate, otherwise world would be a dull place.


 You are right about this forum being more fun, it's a far better place to be than the other mentioned forum by a vast amount. It also has a huge knowledge base. You cannot invent the wheel twice. This is my personal preference going off my experience.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Natty Steve said:
> 
> 
> > FuqOutDaWhey said:
> ...


 Can you be more specific I have had lots 



Natty Steve said:


> Jatin Bhatia said:
> 
> 
> > I visited as a guest over there. Every second guy over there is a i know it all guy.


 They Know fk all mate....I am not a fan. I didn't last a conker season on there. They do not like natty's who are in better shape than 95% of them  I got banned for my retort " Not looking like that fatty" to one of the established members. I asked for my account to be deleted before hand anyways. But they banned me.  :thumb happy days.

Tpw didn't pick you as a rep

You start crying like a little bitch 

That was it, my memory is shite


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Can you be more specific I have had lots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah that one hurt brah... I'm still not over it...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> You are right about this forum being more fun, it's a far better place to be than the other mentioned forum by a vast amount. It also has a huge knowledge base. You cannot invent the wheel twice. This is my personal preference going off my experience.


 Fair enough, I have different personal viewpoints and experiences than you.

I pick up good knowledge from PScarb here but from a number of posters on TM - Dig, Hilly, GreyPhantom, Con etc....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Fair enough, I have different personal viewpoints and experiences than you.
> 
> I pick up good knowledge from PScarb here but from a number of posters on TM - Dig, Hilly, GreyPhantom, Con etc....


 Don't get me wrong, there seemed to be a hard core of decent folk but lets say someone had it in for me from the outset.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Tm is a good board

But way to serious

And only 4 people posting there

Boring as f**k

Here is where the fun is


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Don't get me wrong, there seemed to be a hard core of decent folk but lets say someone had it in for me from the outset.


 Who was it?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Some good posters on tm, some good banter too, just not very busy..


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Who was it?





Huntingground said:


> Who was it?


 I'm not going down that road, I'm sure the posts will still be there on TM.

I can say one guy was quite a decent chap who was friendly, helpful. can't remember his name though. To be honest I'm not that arsed, it is what it is.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I'm not going down that road, I'm sure the posts will still be there on TM.
> 
> I can say one guy was quite a decent chap who was friendly, helpful. can't remember his name though. To be honest I'm not that arsed, it is what it is.


 https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/new-to-the-site-not-so-new-to-lifting.27043/

Everyone can judge for themselves.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/new-to-the-site-not-so-new-to-lifting.27043/
> 
> Everyone can judge for themselves.


 Lol went down like a fart in a lift


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

lol, so steveo goes to TM, tries overly hard to assert his superior nattiness, gets outed as a racist and gets banned by the end of his welcome thread.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ILLBehaviour said:


> lol, so steveo goes to TM, tries overly hard to assert his superior nattiness, gets outed as a racist and gets banned by the end of his welcome thread.


 :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Classic ??


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I'm not going down that road, I'm sure the posts will still be there on TM.
> 
> *I can say one guy was quite a decent chap who was friendly, helpful. can't remember his name though*. To be honest I'm not that arsed, it is what it is.


 banzi?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

banzi said:


> banzi?


 Probably Hilly


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Simon


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> banzi?


 This goes without saying.... I think you were still banned at the time so alas, twas not you.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Natty Steve'o said:


> This goes without saying.... I think you were still banned at the time so alas, twas not you.


 it might have been Banzi's other account 'noodlearms'?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Noooo

LOL


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Natty Steve said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going down that road, I'm sure the posts will still be there on TM.
> ...


 https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/new-to-the-site-not-so-new-to-lifting.27043/

Everyone can judge for themselves.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Wtf is with the quoting glitch on here


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Works well with a burp if you've eaten something smelly as well.


 That's sick mate. Magine doing that to your bird.


----------

